
California Proposed Bill AB-1681 – Smartphones - toufka
http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160AB1681
======
toufka
Here are some excerpts from the new bill authored by assembly members Jim
Cooper & James Gallagher [1] and state senators Patricia Bates & Isadore Hall
III [2].

Findings:

> (t) Technology-facilitated sex trafficking networks rely upon anonymity of
> victims and traffickers in order to operate. Fully encrypted smartphones,
> immune to search warrants, make this possible.

Additions to the law:

> (b) A smartphone that is manufactured on or after January 1, 2017, and sold
> or leased in California, shall be capable of being decrypted and unlocked by
> its manufacturer or its operating system provider.

> (c) A smartphone manufactured on or after January 1, 2017, that is not
> capable of being decrypted and unlocked by its manufacturer or its operating
> system provider shall be subject the manufacturer or operating system
> provider to a civil penalty of two thousand five hundred dollars ($2,500)
> for each smartphone sold or leased in California if the manufacturer or
> operating system provider of the smartphone knew at the time of the sale or
> lease that the smartphone was not capable of being decrypted and unlocked by
> the manufacturer or its operating system provider. A manufacturer or
> operating system provider who pays a civil penalty imposed pursuant to this
> subdivision shall not pass on any portion of that penalty to purchasers of
> smartphones.

[1]
[http://assembly.ca.gov/assemblymembers](http://assembly.ca.gov/assemblymembers)

[2] [http://senate.ca.gov/senators](http://senate.ca.gov/senators)

~~~
DrScump
<A smartphone that is manufactured on or after January 1, 2017, and sold or
leased in California,>

So, any already-owned (or purchased outside the state) phone is exempt. No
terrorist would ever think of _that_.

------
mchahn
Aarrggh. Will this never end? Hopefully the recent backing off by the FBI will
quell the problem for a while.

